# Sliding Gate



## mariOoO (Oct 2, 2008)

I am wanting to construct my own sliding gate allowing access to my new garage. I plan to make this with a steel frame clad with wood and running on a track operated electrically. What I am looking for is plans to work from indicating what size / gauge of steel to use etc. I am thinking of box section steel 120mm deepx 60mm wide and 3.6mm gauge. The gate is 4200mm long with a height of 2150mmm. 

Does anyone have any good suggestions or ideas?


----------



## Bushytails (Oct 3, 2008)

Half the fun is not having plans.  

--Bushytails


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Mar 9, 2010)

Why do it yourself? You can ask on some professional help. You may get annoyed if you don't do it well.


----------



## jlrich (Feb 16, 2011)

Because planning it and the sense of accomplishment when done by yourself is great.


----------

